# Please help-grumpy, moody, craby 7 year old boy.



## bits and bobs (Apr 7, 2008)

God, the moodiness.

A lot of it is fatigue that's morphs into being grumpy about anything.

Example-he has wanted a certain Captain Underpants book. I saw it for 50 cents at the library book sale and bought it. Gave it to him > grumpy and tears because it was torn.

Today his 5 year old sister is at a party > he has cried almost non-stop because he wasn't invited [to a party with 25 4 and 5 year old girls].

If he has to do something he doesn't want to, even if it's something we KNOW he will like > tears and grumpy. Example, going to a reptile/snake handling session, he cried and screamed about not wanting to go...we managed to get him there, then he loved it.

I am being honest here-it is wearing me out, and upsetting me a lot.

FYI-He has low muscle tone, which leads to the fatigue and we understand that.


----------



## miss_nikki (Jan 21, 2007)

My 7 year old dd has been moody and grumpy lately too. Her dad is away right now, which I'm sure has increased the issue but I noticed it near the beginning of fall. She was in public school and is now homeschooling so she has had a lot of changes especially since we just moved here this summer. But I don't know. She'll pout and whine more than normal when she doesn't want to do something, isn't getting her way, etc... And she's become really snooty about things. She would react very similarly to the way your son acted over the slightly imperfect book.

I just wanted you to know, you aren't alone.


----------



## jnpsmommy (May 19, 2008)

You have just described my 4 1/2 year old son!







Has your child always been moody, looked at things in a negative light, grouchy? My son has always had this personality type but has since been getting moodier it seems.







Does your son have any sensory issues? I noticed that you mentioned the low muscle tone and it just sent red flags out to me about sensory issues. My son has a lot of sensory things going on. He is over responsive to touch, he doesnt like to be touched or bumped, he is sensitive to loud noises, crowds, bright lights and a variety of other things. These sensory issues can make it very hard for kids to deal with lifes struggles and believe me, I understand how exhausting it can be! If you have not already considered the angle of your son having sensory problems it could be something to be looked further into.

Hope this has helped.


----------



## ALittleBitCrunchy (Jan 8, 2005)

My son is recently 7 and the tears are more than I can stand, sometimes. He cries at commercials, at shows, at movies, at stories he hears, at any mildly uncomfortable physical injury, at the thought of leaving the house, at the thought of not leaving the house... All. the. time.

I read something in a magazine in the doctor's office yesterday (sorry but I have no idea which one) and there was a mention of how 7 year olds are starting to realize how big the world is and how unfair it is. It's like the reality of life suddenly becomes noticeable and overwhelming. It suddenly clicked for me - the commercials for charities, the shows about helping people that need help, the worry of bad things that happen to others suddenly happening to him, the worry that something will happen to people he loves. He has always been a sensitive and empathetic child, and in this era of life, it's making him feel moody or sad... Suddenly, I'm much more patient with the tears!

Not sure if it's the case for you, but wanted to throw it out there


----------



## bits and bobs (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks!

I am just glad to have others who experience it too!

His sensory issues are fairly mild-he's done some OT and PT but there's nothing huge there.

LitBit-oh yes, exactly...realization about the world is so true. He is sensitive to global issues and cries about death and is upset by poverty and the like. I shall remember that...but oh how I struggle!!


----------



## miss_nikki (Jan 21, 2007)

That makes a lot of sense for me too. My dd is starting to think about how fair or unfair things are. She does seem to be becoming more aware of things going on in the world and stuff. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

My son will be 7 next week and is the same way. Every little thing that isn't exactly as he wants it and he melts down.

Quote:

It's like the reality of life suddenly becomes noticeable and overwhelming. It suddenly clicked for me - the commercials for charities, the shows about helping people that need help, the worry of bad things that happen to others suddenly happening to him, the worry that something will happen to people he loves. He has always been a sensitive and empathetic child, and in this era of life, it's making him feel moody or sad... Suddenly, I'm much more patient with the tears!
That makes total sense! Mine's very sensitive too, it just seems extreme even for him right now.


----------

